# The Point of this Blog?



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I suppose I've given some people the impression that I'm a perverted, superficial jock . . . and they're not completely wrong. :crazy:

But I have realized that my posts on the PersonalityCafe forums don't show the complete picture, so I figured I'd use this blog as an additional medium to get myself out there.

I would've done this sooner, but the problem was, what the hell was I going to blog about? I'm sure most of you, especially the INxx types, would probably not be that interested in knowing every single detail of my personal life (and in case you would, there's LiveJournal for that). And I already have a blog for fitness and nutrition tips.

Then I realized that the BrainTypes thread didn't get too many posts, which was disappointing since that is one of the main things I enjoy about this whole personality typing thing. I also realized that a lot of the people here don't like sports so much, so I haven't made many sports-related posts.

And then, it occurred to me that this sort of material would be great for a blog topic, as I can say whatever I want without worrying about clogging the forum with posts that no one else cares about. And if people actually do decide to read this, then that's even better.

In the coming weeks I will make some posts explaining BrainTypes in greater detail (since, as I mentioned in the thread, there were certain things that a lot of people have a hard time grasping), and perhaps throw in some life lessons that sports have taught me. Hopefully those of you who do read my content will find it informative and enjoyable.


----------

